# Kujo Yard Shoes



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Anyone try these Kujo Yard Shoes? What did you think?
I ordered me a pair today. https://www.kujoyardwear.com

Coupon codes: https://www.wethrift.com/kujo-yardwear


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm normally in flip flops


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If they aren't something special, like pesticide repellent or something like that, I don't see the point honestly. They look nice though!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> If they aren't something special, like pesticide repellent or something like that, I don't see the point honestly. They look nice though!


What caught my interest is they are suppose to be more durable then sneakers, which I usually use, and lighter then boots which I do not want to use. They are also suppose to be somewhat water resistant with a waterproof toe.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > If they aren't something special, like pesticide repellent or something like that, I don't see the point honestly. They look nice though!
> ...


The waterproof portion looks attractive to me, as nothing is worse than having wet socks while working in the yard.  LCN said he didn't care for his shoes they sent him, but that's just his opinion. I'd like to see what feedback OP has to give, and expect a full review!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Let us know how they work. I might give it a try.

I've always used "Air Jesuses" AKA Teva Sandles


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Have we gone too far here? Can't imagine the look my wife would give me if I told her I needed to buy some "lawn shoes."

Probably similar to when I told her I wanted some of those Turf Early Stress Detection Glasses.


----------



## steveocy (Mar 29, 2018)

For that price I would buy a new pair of golf shoes and use my old ones for yard work.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@adgattoni Why not Lawn Shoes, they make shoes for everything else. Boating, Hiking, Soccer, Football, Baseball, going to the Beach, going out on the Town, Walking, Running, Why not have Lawn Shoes?
@steveocy Using old running shoes has always been a problem for me they are not durable enough when they get wet.
@JRS 9572 @Colonel K0rn I will try to give a review once I have used them for a good while, maybe at the end of the season.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I'm normally in flip flops


Same. Even when I'm lighting the yard on fire. Spices things up a bit.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I received my shoes today. They are firm, but I like that. They are very comfortable. I have to put some Dr. Scholls arch supports in them though and see how they feel. I put those in all my shoes. So far I am happy with my purchase. I chatted with customer support before I received them and he stated that from the factory they tend to tie the laces up tight, so if you get some you may need to loosen those up first before you try them on. 
The ones I received came with a pair of black and neon green laces.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

After 4 months of use. I can say these shoes were well worth it. They keep my feet dry. They are great for use in the morning dew. I especially like the knobs they put on the bottom of these shoes. The knobs are just good enough for traction but when I get them muddy I simply take hose with a jet spray nozzle to wash them clean. The mud comes right out. The shoes are easy to keep clean. They keep my socks dry and clean. They have a firm grip across the ankles but that is to keep out the dirt. I went without arch supports for they made the fit to tight, but they are fine without them.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

i like mine. the laces hold tight but also makes them hard to loosen up and slip out when taking off. the straps on the heels of mine pulled right off the first time i tried them on. i mentioned that in a Facebook add and they were quick to respond and give me a second brand new set for free, even a different color. they are pricey but instead of buying the $100 boots i usually get for yard work i bought these to try out. we'll see what the lifespan is.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

They look nice but I have a pair of Merrel slip on work shoes I use. They are good, durable, and not too heavy. I like slip ons so I can take them off and on easily to go in the house.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

They look nice but I have a pair of Merrel slip on work shoes I use. They are good, durable, and not too heavy. I like slip ons so I can take them off and on easily to go in the house. Any good hiking shoe would give similar features but most are at least the same or more money. I have a pair of Arcterex waterproof shoes that are fantastic but they were $250.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> Anyone try these Kujo Yard Shoes? What did you think?
> I ordered me a pair today. https://www.kujoyardwear.com
> 
> Coupon codes: https://www.wethrift.com/kujo-yardwear


They look cool and I agree with what you said about holding up. If they last longer that would be great. I usually wear sneakers or Keen sandals both of which just fall apart. I know I should wear something heavier but I never do so this could fit the bill. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

